# 1 Natural, 1 Carved



## Horndog (Feb 13, 2011)

Natural - Staghorn Sumac.

Carved - Cherry / Walnut TTF

View attachment 7812
View attachment 7811
View attachment 7810

View attachment 7815
View attachment 7814
View attachment 7813


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, very good work ! I like each one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Horndog! That's some way good work. I love them, man.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great work horndog!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

outstanding work!

And your avatar made me chuckle


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

They are beautiful, outstanding craftsmanship.

Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lost for words man... fantastic


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this is not a double post ...... i needed to say it again ....... lost for words man... fantastic


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! – Tex-Shooter


----------



## EdB (Mar 17, 2011)

Those are both beauties. Interesting TTF set-up on the cherry. Is that an experiment or something you've been doing a while?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

The real artistic talents, and the ability to work with different materials by members of this Forum never ceases to amaze me. Excellent work horndog


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

excellent work


----------



## Horndog (Feb 13, 2011)

I am honored by the comments received by so many *masters*.
The TTF and the modified Gypsy rig were both firsts for me.
I was doing a little experimentation / prototyping for my young son who has trouble flipping his wrist to prevent handslaps (and he does not want longer forks).
This forum is such a wealth of knowledge and ideas for me.
Both rigs work very nice.
When it comes to wood, I just can't bring myself to slap bands on any thing without trying to bring out some beauty in addition to the functionality.
Curse of an old woodworker's son I guess - takes time but it is a labor of love.

Thanks again to all!!!

- The Horndog


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice work Horndog, well done.
Philly


----------



## YonakaYamako (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful woods you used. Beautiful shapes. Very well done.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

All look great and good job. the last one my kind of slingshot


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I appreciate your idea very successful ergonomics. and great job. I see it very toughto cuckold dog lol!


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

wow dude great work.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow those are great! I love your avatar too!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic workmanship, and a great creation. They seem to demand attention on their own. Ya raised the bar again Horndog.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

WOW Very nice indeed


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

Truly unique, and very easy on the eye. Awesome.


----------



## Horndog (Feb 13, 2011)

Rxslice said:


> Truly unique, and very easy on the eye. Awesome.


Thank you all for the encouraging comments


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

horndog,
Very nice work. Your catties look too good to be true. You really brought something fresh to the forum. Saludos.


----------

